# Plugin to open Quark XPress 5.0 files in InDesign CS2



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi I'm looking for a little help. I'm want to open a few Quark XPress 5.0 files in Adobe InDesign CS2.

I'm looking for a free plugin. Why free? Because I'm on a short deadline and I work for in a government agency and requisitioning software will take a month too long. That and work just ordered me a new MacPro and they wouldn't look kindly at more money being spent.


Alternatively, If someone could take five simple one-page forms and save them down to XPress 4 files or InDesign CS2 files that would be helpful.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi, not sure if this would work. But, what about saving your quark files as .PDF? Then opening them with In Design?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I haven't used this before but I've read an article about it a while back when it was version one and it got a solid review then. Q2ID
But it's not free. I don't think there is any free plugin to do what you want. If the document is not too big, I'd suggest to rebuilt it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Q2ID works fairly well. It also works with Quark 6 files.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Vexel, the person who supplied me the files also tried a PDF work around. It wasn't the solution. The resulting files were not easy to edit and there were problems with how gradients were reproduced


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank-you, to those suggesting Q2ID. It's not a solution for me in my present situation: tight deadline (this afternoon) ... requisitioning process takes weeks, even months, at times.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

What else might work is saving them as Quark Xpress 4 files, which InDesign can open by itself.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

That would work too, but you need to back save the file to Quark 5. Then with QuarkXpress 5 back save the file further to Quark 4.


----------

